

Student Loans, Gateway Drug To Debt Slavery - Revisor
http://consumerist.com/2010/09/student-loans-gateway-drug-to-debt-slavery.html

======
yequalsx
The bubble - as some like to call it - in education comes from declining
government support per student. At least at state institutions. We are now in
a system where people take out large loans for the hope of attaining a higher
paying job. When you lose this lottery you pay real big. There are long term
negative consequences to this.

As long as society at large is unwilling to properly fund education then we'll
all lose in the long run. The 'ever person for themself' makes us all losers
in the long run.

